# Anyone Going To HMA Mask-Fest? Sept 6-8th, 2013 - Indianapolis, IN



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Taking the kids (they are allowed!) down on Saturday Sept 8, they bug me every year about going to Transworld so me and MrsB figure we'll give them a taste at this one...

http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/

See ya there!

RandalB


----------

